# USB wifi antenna to linksys rj45 internet



## kwieder (Jan 1, 2009)

UBS to RJ45 Can I connect a external usb wifi adapter to a RJ 45 into my linksys wireless router and have the router broadcast that wifi signal from the linksys router? I have internet at my house. My barn is 300 ft away. With the usb wifi I get a good signal at a window. But I want to have wifi in other rooms. I know I can bridge two router but I,m useing a directional wifi usb antenna.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Usb wifi dongles require software to run them which means they are pc based not router based.

Do you have clear line of site between the house and barn?


----------



## kwieder (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes but the house has walls, But with the usb wifi I can get a good signal at the barn. The antenna is suppose to be 1000mw and it works much better than any of my lap tops to receive the signal. With the router in my barn it just does get as good of a signal as the usb wifi antenna. I know if I moved the routers glose to windows it would be better ,but not something my wife wants to look at everyday. Just hopping there would be a way to broadcast the usb wifi antenna.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Are the antennas on the router detachable?
Can you add a directional antenna or 15dbi omni to the router?


----------



## kwieder (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes they are. That might work. I did some reading and ordered a 
Picostation M2hp by Ubiquiti. I think that will work great for what I need. I believe that it can be programed to be a repeater,station or a hot spot. I suppose you could make a laptop a hoc connection but tie up a laptop.
Thankyou everyone for your help. I,ll let everyone know if and when I get this working. I may order a new high gain antenna for the router. Any suggestion in that area. Thanks again Ken


----------

